# How to register a boat to save $ is there any way ?



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Ijust boughta 30' Sea Ray is there any advantage to registering it with the coast guard or do I still need to register it in FL and have a FL reg# on the hull and is either way cheeper I just bought the boat and still have to pay sales tax Thanks for any info Chad


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

There was a thread on this a while back. But basically, you must register it with the state no matter what is what I understand.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

If buying from a dealer have them write a separate receipt for the boat and another for the motor and a third for the trailer. You only have to pay taxes on the boat at registration, not the motor or trailer. If you have them split it will save you big money since the motor is a huge cost of the boat. If buying from a private owner have them write up separate receipts. I did this and paid a bunch less in registration. Hope this helps.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wirebiter (5/18/2009)*If buying from a dealer have them write a separate receipt for the boat and another for the motor and a third for the trailer. You only have to pay taxes on the boat at registration, not the motor or trailer. If you have them split it will save you big money since the motor is a huge cost of the boat. If buying from a private owner have them write up separate receipts. I did this and paid a bunch less in registration. Hope this helps.


This only works if ithas outboard motors. I/O's and inboards can not be done this way. And I am guessing that a 30' Sea Ray is not going to have outboards. At least not many will.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah your right Telum. I realized that after I posted, but may be able to take the price of the trailer off still and save some money.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *wirebiter (5/18/2009)*Yeah your right Telum. I realized that after I posted, but may be able to take the price of the trailer off still and save some money.


Still have to pay taxes on the trailer.:banghead:banghead This is from the Florida DMV.

<A name=5></A>*If the seller of a vessel entered the entire selling price of a vessel, trailer and motor as the selling price on the transfer portion of the vessel title being transferred, must the new owner pay sales tax on the entire amount? *

Yes, sales tax must be paid on the amount entered on the title, unless an itemized bill of sale listing the price of each component of the rig is submitted with the application. In such a case, the owner would only be required to pay sales tax on the vessel *and trailer*.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

OK but do you have to reg it in FL or can you reg with coast guard I remember that old post but I couldnt find it Chad


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *TONER (5/18/2009)*OK but do you have to reg it in FL or can you reg with coast guard I remember that old post but I couldnt find it Chad


It must be registered with the State since it will be used in State waters. From the Florida Statutes:

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=595 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE width=600><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD><CENTER>*Title XXIV*
VESSELS</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>*Chapter 328*
VESSELS: TITLE CERTIFICATES; LIENS; REGISTRATION</CENTER></TD><TD><CENTER>*View Entire Chapter*</CENTER></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>

*328.48 Vessel registration, application, certificate, number, decal, duplicate certificate.*-- 

(1)(a)The owner of each vessel required by this law to pay a registration fee and secure an identification number shall file an application with the county tax collector. The application shall provide the owner's name and address; residency status; personal or business identification, which may include, but need not be limited to, a driver's license number, Florida identification card number, or federal employer identification number; and a complete description of the vessel, and shall be accompanied by payment of the applicable fee required in s. 328.72. Registration is not required for any vessel that is not used on the waters of this state. 

(b)For purposes of registration, the owner may establish proof of ownership of the vessel by submitting with his or her application an executed bill of sale, a builder's contract, a manufacturer's statement of origin, a federal marine document, or any other document acceptable to the Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles and presented at the time of registration to the agency issuing the registration certificate. 

(2)*All vessels used on the waters of the state must be registered*, either commercial or recreational as defined in this chapter, except as follows: 

(a)A vessel used exclusively on private lakes and ponds. 

(b)A vessel owned by the United States Government. 

(c)A vessel used exclusively as a ship's lifeboat. 

(d)A non-motor-powered vessel less than 16 feet in length, and any non-motor-powered canoe, kayak, racing shell, or rowing scull, regardless of length. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

There is no problem with getting the boat documented with the Coast Guard, but you must still pay the tax to the state and get a state registration sticker. On a documented vessel there are no FL numbers, just the name and home port on the transom and the documentation number permanently affixed in two locations on the vessel. One location should be readily visible and the other on one of the major bulkheads or stringers down below deck. You will get a registration sticker from the state that has your documentation number on it as well instead of FL numbers. In the end it is cheaper to do the state registration and titling. Unless you plan to travel to foreign waters it is your best bet.



Nathan


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys that is exatly what I was wondering FL reg is the only way I'm stuck with


----------

